# Solved: U.B. Funkeys Paradox green download help!



## bigbubble (Mar 14, 2013)

As a kid, i loved playing UB Funkeys. But then they stopped making it, I couldnt play it anymore.  I downloaded Funkeys 4.8, but could not get everything the final version 5.0 (Paradox Green) could give me. the only place i could find i could download it was http://depositfiles.com/files/idlic92kv . I tried downloading it on my Windows Vista computer but it wouldnt let me, so then i downloaded it on my Dell Inspirion Windows Vista. When it was downloaded it wouldnt register that the hub was plugged in. Many of the comments for the downloading Funkeys 5.0 said you needed Windows XP, so i purchased a Dell Mini Windows XP. After i downloaded it on that computer, i tried it and it didnt register the hub was plugged in the computer.  Also, On the Mini Dell A Software download wizard popped up and said to download the software (hub), but when i clicked next it said it couldnt download for some reason. So now im stuck. Im going to call Mattel on Monday and ask them if they have spare files or could help with installation, and if they cant help me im going to look into seeking help from a computer technician. Id do anything to get UB Funkeys Paradox Green back, but if any of you free computer guys would tell me what to do, it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Double... maybe post replies to http://forums.techguy.org/games/1093312-ub-funkey-paradox-green-help.html


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread.


----------

